# How can I find the log of carp interface?



## tanakorn (Aug 18, 2010)

My carp interfaces switched their states. I want to know what is the cause of the switching. Are there anyway I can find the log of my carp interfaces? My kernel variable, net.inet.carp.log had been set to 1 already.

How can I find the log or something that can help me find the cause?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you have a look at /var/log/messages?


----------



## tanakorn (Aug 18, 2010)

Does it write log to /var/log/message? I will try.

Thank you.


----------

